# Herzlichen Glückwunsch Vicky Leandros 29X



## Akrueger100 (23 Aug. 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Vicky Leandros

23-08-1952 61J.


----------



## Krone1 (23 Aug. 2013)

Danke für die Junggebliebene Vicky:thumbup::WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (23 Aug. 2013)

für die Erinnerungsfotos von Vicky!


----------



## marriobassler (23 Aug. 2013)

tolle frau wow


----------



## totto (26 Aug. 2013)

happy birthday nachträglich ... in ihrem alter mehr als nur EINE sünde wert. eine tolle frau!!!:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## stopslhops (15 Okt. 2013)

immer noch sehr attraktiv, hübsch und sexy!


----------



## marriobassler (15 Okt. 2013)

holla die waldfee iss die noch scharf und ich hätte se glatt zehn jahre jünger geschätzt


----------



## Weltenbummler (16 Okt. 2013)

Vicky. hat eine sehr hübsche Figur.


----------



## lifebiz (27 Apr. 2015)

kann mich nur anschließen Vicky hat für ihr alter eine Super Figur


----------

